# What octane do you run in your STOCK 1.8T?



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

Obviously any modded 1.8T's are running 91+ octane, but mine's stock (in an automatic passat wagon) so that's why i've narrowed the post down to that.

Also i've narrowed the poll down to 87 89 91 and 94 octane because that's all my options in my area. *If you run lower, select 87; higher, select 94
*
I currently always run 91, but with rising fuel prices i've contemplated running 87 octane which would save me around $8 per fill up ($32 a month = free half tank of gas). But i dont want to cause premature spark plug wear, catalytic problems, or detonation over $8 a week.

I know you're SUPPOSED to run 91+ in boosted cars, but i know people that do run 87 (and probably most of the regular 1.8t population)

What do you run, and is it ok to run 87 in a stock 1.8T?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

run the approriate fuel or sell it.


----------



## Justin_Eshelman (Dec 4, 2010)

93 octane here


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

Vegeta Gti said:


> run the approriate fuel or sell it.


vote or get out


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

don't ask a silly question then. you've been on here long enough to know. run the appropriate fuel or sell it, bottom line, if you don't wanna pay for the right fuel to save money, buy a cheaper car to runt he cheaper fuel. 

pretty simple man.

gas is still over $4 a gallon here, not too bad, but more than almost all other states. i run 92 but only because it's all we have here.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

and i did vote btw. get software for 91 and run it.


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

93 every time. i only have to fill my tank 2 or 3 times a month, so the 20c difference between 89 and 93 doesnt bug me at all really.


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

Vegeta Gti said:


> don't ask a silly question then. you've been on here long enough to know. run the appropriate fuel or sell it, bottom line, if you don't wanna pay for the right fuel to save money, buy a cheaper car to runt he cheaper fuel.
> 
> pretty simple man.
> 
> gas is still over $4 a gallon here, not too bad, but more than almost all other states. i run 92 but only because it's all we have here.


fuel aside, if wouldnt make sense for me to sell the car because i work for VW, getting parts half off (at least) makes driving a VW worth it (besides the fact i would rather drive VW then any other car manufacturer) I highly doubt i'd switch to 87 100% of the time, i know over a long period of time it wont pay for itself, but on those weeks gas shoots up 10 cents a liter, i want to know if 87 will harm anything.



Vegeta Gti said:


> and i did vote btw. get software for 91 and run it.


Like i said its an automatic passat wagon... i dont need speed


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

CORN BITCHEZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!

oh wait, i never seen a stock 1.8T.

CORN ANYWAYZZZZ!!!!!


----------



## joe'sGTI (Jun 12, 2007)

93 when it was stock. 93 now that its modified.


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Well the first problem I see is that you are from Bowmanville/Whitby. BTW I grew up in Cobourg.

Just use www.ontariogasprices.com and make a habit of buying gas from the cheaper stations. That way you can afford the appropriate higher octane fuel without breaking the bank.

I wouldn't run 87 at any rate, 89 would be the lowest i think you should even consider.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> run the approriate fuel or sell it.


:thumbup:

i dont know whats with all the stupid questions:banghead:


----------



## caveman1 (May 16, 2011)

i feel your pain man! i have to commute 130 k one way to work everyday. in the winter i run 87. in the warmer months i run 91 all the fuel from shell. in the warmer months the higher the octane because it prevents knocking and pinging and we all know what that means in the end. so 87 in the winter, 91 in the summer & spring and fall depending on temp.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

89VWdieselGolf said:


> fuel aside, if wouldnt make sense for me to sell the car because i work for VW


:banghead:


----------



## R-GTI20 (Jan 25, 2007)

ok for those that don't know... the octane rating is thew fuel's ability to resist detention and pre ignition. the higher the rating the better especially with forced induction cars. 93 since i bought my gti. never go to a no name gas station just because its cheep. "but the right fuel". after tankers are done filling the mobile stations ect..they dump the left overs at cumberland farms ect. those no name stations are selling a mix of every brand. never really know what your getting. food for thought.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

R-GTI20 said:


> ok for those that don't know... the octane rating is thew fuel's ability to resist detention and pre ignition.


i hate it when my fuel gets put in detention.


----------



## logiCReversed (May 30, 2010)

I'm surprised no one mentioned this, but you'll actually get less mileage out of each gallon when you run the lower octane. I know we complain about engineers who protect us from ourselves, but sometimes they do know what they're doing.

Ultimately you aren't saving yourself anything. I say save your pennies somewhere else in life, and put your savings into the proper gas.

93 stock.
93 tuned.


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

and how does octane affect mileage?

Unless timing is being pulled I see no reason why octane rating would have any bearing on mileage.


----------



## znoblebb (May 29, 2011)

93 and only from BP.. id like to do all Shell V Power but there are none in my area..


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

the decent mileage you get from a stock 1.8t makes up for the slight difference in price. My Jeep gets around 8-12mpg and runs on regular, so 93oct in the Jetta doesn't really bother me.

Since we're on the subject, anyone on the east coast near a Giant grocery store, if you use you're Giant reward card you get huge discounts on fuel from any Shell station. (my norm' is around -$.10/gal the most has been -$.40/gal) Just a nice discount for those who don't knoweace:


----------



## forcefedjetta (Aug 14, 2003)

116 with meth injection


----------



## ~Enigma~ (Jul 8, 2009)

I voted 91 cause its closest, but we have 92oct here... ive NEVER put in lower octane gas, and my baby doesnt seem to like cheaper gas stations fuel... ALTHOUGH i have heard that our cars will adjust to lower fuel ratings with readings from the knock sensors, and o2 sensors, and all the other sensors in the car the ecu will compensate and lower your performance dramaticaly... YES you can run the lower octane, probly for a few months... BUT it still will affect the car even with the compensation... our cars compression ratio is pretty dang high... IF you have to use it once in a while... then do it... but for a long time useage.... NOOOOOOO!!!!
just think... you wont save any money... because you will be filling up more often with lower octane fule becaue it will burn faster to try to compensate for performance, and then altimately the damage that will be don on long term.... you will end up spending more.


----------



## yivek (Nov 16, 2010)

Shell V-Power 93. My buddy told me to run 89 with octane booster.... I told him No and not to say something like that to me again.


----------



## ~Enigma~ (Jul 8, 2009)

yivek said:


> Shell V-Power 93. My buddy told me to run 89 with octane booster.... I told him No and not to say something like that to me again.


bite his blaphamous forked tongue!!! :laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

yivek said:


> Shell V-Power 93. My buddy told me to run 89 with octane booster.... I told him No and not to say something like that to me again.


LMAO :thumbup:


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

93 Octane


----------



## turboplz (May 11, 2011)

I don't know enough about the engine management on these engines yet, but a lot of other cars/manufacturers have a sensor or a switch for running regular or premium fuel.

I tend to sway more to the safer side and stick with 93. I don't have much done right now, just a 3" DP, 2.5" (catless) back exhaust, intake and FMIC. Perhaps if you're just running a FMIC, you could probably get away with running regular, cooler intake temps help fight detonation. I think until someone "in the know" chimes in on an octane sensor in these cars, it's best to run premium.

I would hate to see anyone running regular get some detonation and grenade their engine because of .20c/gallon "savings."


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

turboplz said:


> I would hate to see anyone running regular get some detonation and grenade their engine because of .20c/gallon "savings."


i would love to see that


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

turboplz said:


> I would hate to see anyone running regular get some detonation and grenade their engine because of .20c/gallon "savings."


.20c a GALLON?? Try .20c a LITRE, (thats .76c a gallon)

Welcome to Canada where we dig our own oil, sell it to the USA and buy it back for double:screwy:


----------



## CesarinGTI (Mar 27, 2007)

theres only 91 in cal where i live at...

always and will run premium..


why would u run less octane - it even says on the back side of the gas lid....:screwy:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

i always run 91 Cheveron or Shell only. which ever is closest when im low on gas.
when i put in my FT i'll still run 91.


----------



## builtvw (Sep 20, 2009)

anyone that has a 1.8t and uses low grade **** is a moron. its not worth 8 bucks a week just suck it up.


----------



## aphsht (Dec 21, 2009)

Usually I run 91 or 93, whichever is there. I've run 87 on occasion when I've had to in all my turbo cars. Not a best practice, but its not exactly the "ZOMGWTF car will explodorz" issue that people would have you believe. Power and economy wont be optimal, ECU will adjust boost and timing as needed to prevent detonation. If the ECU finds it cant compensate enough to stop detonation then it will go to limp mode, I've never had that issue. The main thing you need to worry about with 87 is burnt exhaust valves, takes a lot of miles to that though. 

What my point? If you have to put 87 in there you'll be fine, just don't make a habit of it unless you want to do a valve job. Stay off boost if you want extra insurance agains detonation, but when I ran 87 I still drove the tits off it without ill effect. I just took the APH apart and the plugs, valves, seats and pistons are perfect with no signs of detonation whatsoever. Zero.

Be sensible, don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

I run 99 ron Shell V-Power in the UK

Also got water/meth on top of that


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

Shell V-Power is the biggest rip off EVER.


----------



## Justin_Eshelman (Dec 4, 2010)

mescaline said:


> Shell V-Power is the biggest rip off EVER.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Just buy 87 octane, then dump a gallon of distilled water in the tank as well as a few cups of confectioners sugar..

This is how race gas is made.. :thumbup:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

> dubinsincuwereindiapers
> Just buy 87 octane, then dump a gallon of distilled water in the tank as well as a few cups of confectioners sugar..
> 
> This is how race gas is made..


:laugh:EEK:what:


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

we use e85 in my girls bone stock a4 wagon 1.8tq

before it was 93


----------



## Justin_Eshelman (Dec 4, 2010)

boost_addict said:


> we use e85 in my girls bone stock a4 wagon 1.8tq
> 
> before it was 93


Aren't you suppost to get software, injectors, and upgraded fuel pump to run E85? 
I don't see how your running E85 without damaging the engine.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

I fill mine with 91 AKI ("premium"), which I believe is equivalent to about 94–95 octane.

A couple months ago the premium pumps were down at the Costco gas station near work. I filled with 87 AKI rather than drive somewhere else a couple miles away and be later or work. No problems.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Why is this topic still here?


----------



## highvelocitygti (Aug 28, 2006)

87 is for your lawnmower. I RUN 93 in everything I care about.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

mescaline said:


> Shell V-Power is the biggest rip off EVER.


Here in the UK it is


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

highvelocitygti said:


> 87 is for your lawnmower. I RUN 93 in everything I care about.


:thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

For money savings, cleaner engine and better fuel economy I would suggest 89. There's no reason to run high grade through a stock motor. 89 will get you the best fuel economy for the price. 87 will always burn and run like sh!t. Also you should take notice that different gas station's gas will run differently through your car. Pick the one that feels right or even do some MPG tests at each pump. A lot of stations will mix their gas from many different companies buying the cheapest gas possible. Others will stay with one company (this is what you want). Sheetz is a good choice, also alot of local gas stations will sell quality gas that isn't mixed. It's usually trial and error.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Always ran 93 in my 225, I get better engine feel and mileage. My Forester can drink the cheap stuff


----------



## yivek (Nov 16, 2010)

highvelocitygti said:


> 87 is for your lawnmower. I RUN 93 in everything I care about.


Actually when I bought one this year they told me to run higher octane to avoid higher levels of ethanol.

As far as Shell-V power being junk, my MazdaSpeed6 I had was super temperamental and would hit the knock sensor tuned stock. Exxon and BP gas never ran well in there and I would hit the knock sensor and it would cut boost and fall flat on its face for a second or two. Chevron, Shell and Sunnoco ran better for me and caused less issues.

After talking to one of my co-worker's that worked in the gas industry she said that all the fuels get mixed together in a large holding tank unless they specify differently. She also said that it was more likely the additives that they add at the pump (V-Power) and such that made the difference in performance. Just heard this last week so I didn't have time to look into it.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

yivek said:


> Actually when I bought one this year they told me to run higher octane to avoid higher levels of ethanol.


All the grades are going to have ethanol. If one has it, they all will probably have it. Its great for raising the octane level, but will rob you a few mpg.


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

yivek said:


> Actually when I bought one this year they told me to run higher octane to avoid higher levels of ethanol.
> 
> As far as Shell-V power being junk, my MazdaSpeed6 I had was super temperamental and would hit the knock sensor tuned stock. Exxon and BP gas never ran well in there and I would hit the knock sensor and it would cut boost and fall flat on its face for a second or two. Chevron, Shell and Sunnoco ran better for me and caused less issues.
> 
> After talking to one of my co-worker's that worked in the gas industry she said that all the fuels get mixed together in a large holding tank unless they specify differently. She also said that it was more likely the additives that they add at the pump (V-Power) and such that made the difference in performance. Just heard this last week so I didn't have time to look into it.


My stepfather used to own a fairly large trucking company that hauled gas, diesel, kero.. 

ALL gas except Sunoco comes from the same holding tanks.

They also separate ONLY 87, and 93 in separate tanks. Midgrade "89" is a blend made at the loading rack when they load the trucks.

Sunoco has a totally different system, and proprietary blends. :thumbup:


----------



## yivek (Nov 16, 2010)

I knew there was a reason I missed Sunoco gas...


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

The*Fall*Guy said:


> They also separate ONLY 87, and 93 in separate tanks. Midgrade "89" is a blend made at the loading rack when they load the trucks.


It's still 89 within the the given percentages allowed as per the standards, it still needs tested just like the other grades.



yivek said:


> I knew there was a reason I missed Sunoco gas...


Sunoco is boss. We had a local Sunoco gas station back home and it ran like a champ through my car. Now luckily there is one on the way home from work that I stop at. It's just funny how I can fill up at Sunoco run an entire week to and from work and still not be under a half tank by the end of the week. While other stations I'll be filling up again with a quarter tank by the end of the week.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

travis_gli said:


> It's still 89 within the the given percentages allowed as per the standards, it still needs tested just like the other blends


Ok... And your point? When youre blending thousands of gallons at a clip, its not difficult to guarantee a high level of accuracy. The dispensers at the "rack" are very accurate..

And yes Sunoco is the schit. I wont even put anything else in my work trucks..


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Ok... And your point? When youre blending thousands of gallons at a clip, its not difficult to guarantee a high level of accuracy. The dispensers at the "rack" are very accurate..


My point was that 89 is 89 and isn't just sh!t blended gas. Just because it's blended doesn't make it any different than the other octanes of fuel.



The*Fall*Guy said:


> They also separate ONLY 87, and 93 in separate tanks. Midgrade "89" is a blend made at the loading rack when they load the trucks.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

travis_gli said:


> My point was that 89 is 89 and isn't just sh!t blended gas. Just because it's blended doesn't make it any different than the other octanes of fuel.


I didnt say it was.. Just stating how its "made"... Wasnt arguing anything. Except the fact that the only time mid grade gets tested is when gas stations get spot tested. Not that that means anything though. 

Youre giving the industry more credit, than it deserves. The profit margins on gasoline are waaay too tight to expect much. The fact that Sun Oil Company even wastes its money producing a superior product is amazing to me.


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> I didnt say it was.. Just stating how its "made"... Wasnt arguing anything. Except the fact that the only time mid grade gets tested is when gas stations get spot tested. Not that that means anything though.
> 
> Youre giving the industry more credit, than it deserves. The profit margins on gasoline are waaay too tight to expect much. The fact that Sun Oil Company even wastes its money producing a superior product is amazing to me.


I'm not giving the industry credit at all. Trust me I don't like paying ridiculous prices for gas anymore than you do.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Why is this topic still here?


Because people confuse "octane" with "AKI," the number on the pump.


----------



## Disco Stu (Dec 1, 2003)

93


----------



## VRsick13 (May 28, 2008)

mescaline said:


> Shell V-Power is the biggest rip off EVER.


It is the cheapest and best gas we have where im from. What gas is better then shell?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

VRsick13 said:


> It is the cheapest and best gas we have where im from. What gas is better then shell?


Sunoco :thumbup:


----------



## VRsick13 (May 28, 2008)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Sunoco :thumbup:



Ahhhhhhhh yes.. I like to treat my car with Sunoco 100 octane once or twice a month.


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Sunoco :thumbup:


idk about that that stuff has more ethanol in it than usual.. atleast around me. i go for my local gulf station


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

*hm*

The ONLY gas I run besides Sunoco ( which isn't around here ) is Shell V-Power. After all the miles I put on my car and using only V-Power, I had no carbon or build-up on my valves and everything looked dandy in my motor. Take it or leave it. Gas isn't even expensive anyways, we have it easy here in the US. :thumbup:


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

lol yah i think gas in europe is 9$ a gallon lol


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

*hm*



MKIII_96 said:


> lol yah i think gas in europe is 9$ a gallon lol


I know, its pretty silly.  lol


----------



## bagtf3 (Jan 17, 2011)

being a tight wad, I fulled up with 87 octane the other day. an hour into a 200 mile trip (@88*F) it was knocking so hard at part throttle and beyond that I had to stop and buy a bottle of octance boost. i normally run 93 on a stock tune. just saying


----------



## sobe_zuki (Jun 27, 2011)

sabbySC said:


> and how does octane affect mileage?
> 
> Unless timing is being pulled I see no reason why octane rating would have any bearing on mileage.


It does change timing automatically...

Run 91/93.

I got close to 36mpg on my 1.8t..


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

sobe_zuki said:


> It does change timing automatically...


Only if it detects detonation. The engine doesn't otherwise "sense" octane or AKI.


----------

